# IBS-D and Can Barely Eat Anything



## Lyndsie Klein-Palmer (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello all,

Just wondering if there's anyone else out there who has severe limitations on diet? It seems to me that no matter what I eat, I'm in pain and constantly on the go. I've established that I cannot eat any of the following: meat/poultry/fish, most breads, eggs/egg products (including mayonnaise/miracle whip), salad dressing/vinaigrettes, anything dairy (including lactose-free dairy), anything that isn't baked/broiled. Anyone else have as many problems like this?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Could you be reacting to the ACT of eating.

I know I was.

Larger meals, fattier meals tend to be a bigger reaction, but I got pain EVERY single meal no matter how small.

So at some point I just decided to eat healthy as I wasn't going to never eat much of anything and die of malnourishment.

No protien at all, no fats, doesn't sound like a good way to stay healthy for long, you do need good nutrition.

Are you willing to consider medications or supplements or are you committed to doing a diet only and no other option way of dealing with things.


----------



## Lyndsie Klein-Palmer (Apr 24, 2014)

I've got pain medications for when it gets really bad (which is only once every few months, mostly around holidays) and my doctor recommended taking a probiotic (which I do take). Otherwise, he didn't recommend any sort of other medication. I use these chewable tablets that can help me digest SOME dairy (mostly cheese and yogurt, but it doesn't help with milk), and I try to eat what nuts I am able to (mostly almonds and pistachios). I do eat some meats, I try to avoid eating the ones that cause me the most pain (basically anything that is cloven-hoofed, as well as certain types of fish).


----------

